# Team Bass Xtreme



## Phil Carver

The 2008 season will begin in just a few short months . It looks like we will have alot of interest this season . I have been notified as well as recieved memberships from many new faces . Dont be left out this year due to the fields being capped at 60 teams per division . Get those membership forms sent in before its to late . I am planning a preseason get together to get to see everyone and answer any questions before the start of the season . I will post the details as soon as everything is set in stone 

Also , to help fishermen / fisherwomen find us easier we are now conveniently located at www.teambassxtreme.COM .  

See everyone on the water !


----------



## CARP 104

you forgot the ".com" in your link Phil 

Me and Aaron will be signing up shortly. Really looking forward to this season!


----------



## Phil Carver

Thanks Matt .  all taken care of now


----------



## Phil Carver

Things are starting to heat up as we get closer to the start of the season .  The trail is gaining alot of new interest as well as bringing back some of the people we lost due to travel expences in the past due to the new format . If you have any questions pertaining to the trail , please feel free to contact me . See everyone on the water !


----------



## williamonica0214

Your indian event will be a tough bite since the wal-mart bfl will be there tha same day


----------



## fishingredhawk

williamonica0214 said:


> Your indian event will be a tough bite since the wal-mart bfl will be there tha same day


Indian's never a tough bite. Plenty of 12"ers to go around.


----------



## Phil Carver

Ditto ! lol
I am not worried about the BFL event . I have fished events on Indian that had over 300 boats in them . Plenty of room , plus it is so sweet to pull fish behind anouther boat !


----------



## Phil Carver

The Central Ohio division is starting to reach its limits ! Dont be left out for the 2008 season . We have aproximatly 7 or 8 spots left to fill . 

For everyone that is interested in the Mid Buckeye Division , I ask that you please contact me asap . I really need to get a feel of how this division is going to go this season to obtain the correct insurance to cover the division ect . 

Have a great day everyone and talk to you soon !


----------



## reelmanly

Bring it on Phil! Im bought and paid for. Can't wait to get the season kicked off!


----------



## fishingredhawk

I heard the circuit just picked up a couple more sponsors. Between the 100&#37; payouts and all of the extra sponsor money, this is going to be a highly lucrative season!


----------



## Phil Carver

You said it Mike! This season is going to be the best we have ever been able to offer the anglers. There are many sponsor dollars going into the payouts as well as many sponsor products going into the hands of the members. Dont be left out , get those membership forms in asap to secure your spot for the 2008 season!


----------



## Phil Carver

One week until we kick off the season with the Mid Buckeye division. I dont know about everyone else , but I am PUMPED ! This season has draw much more interest than in previous years. Both divisions will have plenty of competition and great payouts ! Dont wait until its to late. Get those membership forms in and join in an action packed 2008 season !


----------



## CARP 104

I can't wait much longer. Your events are always a lot of fun! See ya at Alum on the 19th


----------



## Nickadams

I Can't Wait!!!


----------



## Phil Carver

The weather report is starting to look alot better as each day goes by.  I cant wait! Keep those membership applications coming in ! This may just be a record year for participation in the Mid Buckeye Divisions first event ! 

We will start registration at 6:00 am sharp. See everyone there and good luck !


----------



## liquidsoap

Good luck everyone, I will probably show up at the weigh-in to check it out.


----------



## fishingredhawk

liquidsoap said:


> Good luck everyone, I will probably show up at the weigh-in to check it out.


Why aren't you fishing? Come on man, it's a tradition!


----------



## Phil Carver

Mike , soapy got skeeered this year and is setting it out! He's affraid that a BIG BASS may pull his little body into the lak and a musky will eat him!


----------



## fishingredhawk

See everyone at Clear Fork tomorrow!


----------



## Phil Carver

Only one day until we kick off the Central Division ! The field is looking good so come on out. We will be launching from the New Galena ramp at 7:00 promptly. All participants must be registered by 6:50 am in order to be eligible to participate. For all those who have not sent in their membership applications and dues , please have them ready when it is your turn to register. Have a great day and see everyone in tho morning.


----------



## JBJ

See you there, Phil.


----------



## CARP 104

Can't wait! I have been waiting all winter for tournament season...I should probably get to bed since blast-off is in 5 hours lol.


See you all at Alum!


----------

